# Nvidia ION Plattform: Wird Videobeschleunigung unterstützt?

## Erdie

Hallo,

ich habe mir Atom 330 Nettop mit ION Chipsatz als Wohnzimmercomputer gekauft. Im Nachhinein frage ich mich ob die Videobeschleunigungsfunktion des ION Chipsatzes von Xorg in Verbindung mit den binären nvidia Treibern unterstützt wird. Weiß das jemand? Angeblich soll der Atom ja quälend langsam sein, was die Sache besonders wichtig macht.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich hab auch so ne Ion Hütte hier. Compilieren macht ohne distcc absolut keinen Spaß. Aber Grafik geht mit dem nvidia Paket Problemlos. KDE ist flüssig.

Sebastian

----------

## Erdie

Wie lange würde eine Installation den ohne distcc dauern? 2 Tage? (Kompilierzeit)

----------

## Hollowman

Ich hab 1 Nacht für X und eine Nacht für kdebase-startkde gebraucht. 1 Tag plus 2 Nächte compilieren wirst du brauchen.

Ich würd da an deiner Stelle XFCE oder sowas drauf machen oder Ubuntu (ich hoffe ich werd dafür hier nicht gesteinigt)

Als Server mit gentoo sind die Atom Dinger Top, aber als Desktob würde ich sowas nicht nehmen. Zumindest keinen 330er.

Sebastian

----------

## Erdie

Naja, ich werds trotzdem mal versuchen. Man installiert ja nur 1x und die Updates kann man ja sowieso nachts laufen lassen. Dafür ist er ja sparsam.

Die Kiste soll dann als Wohnzimmer PC an meinem neuen 55" Samsung Fernseher hängen lol ..

----------

## Hollowman

Hallo

Jetzt mach ich was noch schlimmeres:

So benutze ich meinen Atom auch. Da ich das Ding nur mit ner Fernbedienung nutzen wollte hab ich lange nach ner brauchbaren Linux Oberfläche gesucht. Ich hab aber nix gefunden. Hab dann mehr oder weniger durch Zufall den MediaCenter von Windows 7 gesehen. Und was soll ich sagen, das hätte ich von Microsoft nicht erwartet. Mit nem Dual TV Tuner funktioniert das absolut Klasse. Alles mit ner Fernbedienung bedienbar. TV Programm ist auch inklu. Bei den TV Karten zickt das Ding nen bisschen (muss ne passende sein) aber ansonten Problemlos.

Gucks dir mal an.

Sebastian

----------

## Erdie

Danke für den Tipp aber ich möchte die Kiste, neben Multimedia, auch als Server nutzen, der dann lange Laufzeiten hat. Da scheidet Windows für mich aus. Ich wollte einen richtigen Desktop PC mit Funktastatur und Maus daraus machen - nur eben mit 55" Bildschirm. An einen Windows Server könnte ich mich nie gewöhnen. Das reicht mir völlig wenn ich beruflich ab und zu zwangsweise damit zu tun habe   :Razz: 

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Nach einigem Google Aktivitäten ist mir die Unterstützund von VDPAU unter Nvidia Grafikkarten klar geworden und hat mir vor Augen geführt, dass ich hier einen Thread gestartet haben, den mit reinem Gewissen mit RTFM   :Twisted Evil:  hätte beantworten können. Es spricht für die Friedlichkeit der Gentoo Gemeinde, dass mir diese Schmach erspart geblieben ist lol.

-Erdie

----------

## Hollowman

Merk dir eins, es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten.

RTFM raus brüllen kann jeder.

Sebastian

----------

